# Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer



## Sky-Fishing (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich Fliege dieses Jahr in die Türkei genauer gesagt nach Alanya. Und ich möchte mein Angelequipment mitnehmen. Wir haben eine Wohnung direkt am Meer nur ein paar Fußschritte entfernt... hinter unserem Haus ist auch eine Bäckerei dort kann ich abgelaufenes Brot holen kostet auch nichts #6. Ich nehme 3 Ruten mit die erste ist eine Spinnrute 1,80m lang die zweite ist eine Telerute 2,80m die letzte ist auch eine Telerute 2,70m lang. Dazu habe ich noch eine Köderbox mit Spinnern, Wobblern, Twister und Gummifischen. Posen, Bleie und Hacken sind alle in reichlichen mengen vorhanden. Die eine Rute will ich als Posenmontage probieren die zweite als Grundmontage und die letzte als Spinnmontage fischen. In der nähe haben wir einen Angelshop ob man dort Köder wir kleine Garnelen kaufen kann weiß ich nicht...? Aber egal wenn dann gehe ich zum Supermarkt:m. Wenn ich mit dem Bus zum Hafen von Alanya fahre bin ich 30 Minuten da. Am Hafen habe ich mal Türkische angler gesehen die haben bestimmt keinen Angelschein also kann ich dort wahrscheinlich auch Angeln. Eine kleine Geschichte nebenbei als ich dort Spazieren war sind wir an einem Steg vorbei gelaufen und ich plötzlich war im Wasser eine Muräne zu sehen |bigeyes ein bisschen verschrocken war ich schon.
Ab den Moment wusste ich das es dort auch größere Fische 
gab #6. Also werde ich es mal versuche dort mit Gummi einen fisch zu landen. Vorletztes Jahr war ich auch dort aber da habe ich nur kleine weiß fische gefangen, damit will ich mich nicht zufrieden geben, also falls einer Erfahrung in der Türkei gemacht hat teilt sie bitte mit mir. Danke!!!!#6
Ich versuche mein Glück auf Meeräschen oder Goldbrassen, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang versuche ich es mal mit Spinnern müsste eigentlich klappen, so gefrässig wie die in der Türkei sind (Fische). 

Ich hoffe ein paar Erfahrene Profis können mir helfen, Bitte meldet euch danke. Erklärt mir am besten ein paar Montagen oder was ich noch mitnehmen sollte. 

Danke euer Sky-Fishing|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Schau doch einfach wie die Einheimischen Angler vorgehen. Und ohne Angelschein bist du doch schon eingemeindet.:m


----------



## Sky-Fishing (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Die einheimischen fangen nur kleine fische


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*



Sky-Fishing schrieb:


> Die einheimischen fangen nur kleine fische


 

 Die haben ja auch keinen Angelschein.:m


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*



Sky-Fishing schrieb:


> Die einheimischen fangen nur kleine fische



Wenn die vom Ufer aus nur kleine Fische fangen, dann hat das auch einen guten Grund. Der ist aber sicher nicht, dass sie so bescheiden sind und einfach keine große Beute haben wollen. Der Wille alleine macht die Beute nicht größer. Wenn nichts da ist, dann hilft auch quengeln recht wenig.


----------



## ODS-homer (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*



Sky-Fishing schrieb:


> Am Hafen habe ich mal Türkische angler gesehen die haben bestimmt keinen Angelschein ...


wie kommst du zu dieser vermutung?


----------



## Gelbbauchunke (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Ja, ich war auch bereits in der Türkei angeln, auch in der Region von  Alanya. Ich konnte sogar direkt von der Hotelterasse herunterangeln,  denn dort ging es geröllartig zum Meer hinunter, was widererum viele  Fische dazu verleitete, sich dort zu tummeln. Generell herrscht nämlich  an den aufgeschütteten Sandstränden in der Türkei gähnende Leere,  zumindest was Fische betrifft.

Geangelt habe ich dort mit einer Winzrute, die ich irgendwie geradeso in  den Koffer gestampft habe. Hätte ich allerdings drei (!) Ruten  mitgenommen, hätte mich meine Freundin flugs mit eben einer dieser  erschlagen. Unter einem Romantikurlaub versteht sie nämlich etwas  anderes, als schleimige, Zitat: "die vermutlich dümmsten Tiere der Welt"  aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.

Als Köder habe ich gesalzenes Hühnerfleisch verwendet, welches ich mir  bei einem lokalen Metzger besorgt habe, nachdem mir das einer der  Hotelboys empfohlen hatte. Scheint dort der gängige Köder fürs  Meeresangeln zu sein. Gefangen habe ich vieles. Es folgte praktisch Biss  auf Biss, ich brauchte nur rauswerfen und einholen. Alles was ich  rausgezogen habe, war entweder bunt, stachelig oder beides. Das größte,  was ich gefischt habe, war ein brassenartiger Fisch von ca. 15 cm Länge.  Da mir Angeln nur Spaß macht, wenn das, was ich fange, auch in meinem  Mägelein landet, habe ich es nach einer halben Stunde auch wieder sein  lassen. Sog. "Sportangeln" finde ich abartig. Zwar hat mir der Hotelboy  vornherein angeboten, ich könnte die gefangenen Fische anschließend auf  den Hotelgrill schmeißen, allerdings war ich mir bei keinem der Fische  wirklich sicher, ob dieser essbar ist oder nicht.

Angelschein brauchst du da keinen, die Türken haben da ein ganz anderes  Rechtsempfinden als wir Deutschen. Als ich das erste Mal gefragt habe,  ob das denn erlaubt ist, hat mich der Hotelchef herzhaft ausgelacht und  meinte, dass hier jeder dort angelt, wo er will. Wenn du am Hafen von  Alanya bist, kannst du mal gerne darauf achten, wie die hießigen  Touristenschiffe dort ihren Müll entsorgen. Er wird schlichtweg ins Meer  gekippt, das scheint dort so Usus zu sein und spiegelt das Rechts- bzw.  Umweltempfinden gut wider.

Eine Flussrundfahrt auf dem Manavgat haben wir auch gemacht. Dort waren  viele heimische Fischer an den Ufern zu sehen, die ausschließlich mit  diesen überlangen Stippruten geangelt haben. Ich konnte auch häufig  beobachten, wie diese damit etwas rausgezogen haben, vornehmlich  Salmonidenartige. 

Wenn ich wirklich mal einen Tag durchangeln hätte wollen, wäre ich in  den Morgenstunden zu eine der lokalen Fischer am Hafen gegangen, hätte  ihn 20 Euro in die Hand gedrückt und ihm gesagt, er solle mich mit aufs  Meer nehmen. Ich glaube das ist die beste Methode um "richtig" was zu  fangen. Zwar habe ich auch nachts am Hafen ein paar gut ausgerüstete  Angler gesehen, konnte aber nicht beobachten, dass diese etwas gefangen  hätten.

Türkei - hier im speziellen die Region um Alanya - würde  ich persönlich als Urlaubsort nicht mehr wählen. Diese leblosen,  retortenhaften, all-inklusive Betonburgen empfinde ich eher  verstörend  als entspannend. Hauptsache Sonne und billig, die Kultur kann einem  gestohlen bleiben. Wenn man jung ist und wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat, kann man das ja noch verstehen. Aber irgendwann sollte dann doch die Vernunft einkehren.

Die Menschen sind dort freundlich, aber nur bedingt. Meine Freundin wurde regelrecht bedrängt, ständig irgendwelche gefälschte Handtaschen, Sonnenbrillen zu kaufen. Diese Penetranz war für sie sehr unangenehm. Nicht selten flog einem dann anschließend ein harsches Wort entgegen, wenn man einem Händler nur Ignoranz schenkte.

Wir waren auch ein paar Tage in Antalya, also dort, wo ihr wahrscheinlich am Flughafen landet und von dort aus dann mit dem Shuttlebus zu eurem Hotel gehievt werdet.  Antalya ist eine sehr schöne Stadt, in der wir auch die tollsten Erlebnisse hatten. Jeden morgen einen frisch gepressten Saft beim Straßenhändler gekauft, durch die wunderschöne Altstadt flaniert, den Zoo besucht, verschiedene Museen besucht, einen richtigen türkischen Basar besucht, bei dem es die urigsten Dinge zu kaufen gab... Abends dann eine Rockbar in der Vorstadt besucht und irgendwann gegen 4 Uhr sturztrunken und sich mit Einheimischen in den armen liegend zu einer Liveband getanzt, die gerade die Talking Heads performt haben... Good Times.

PS
vielleicht wäre dieser Beitrag in "Angeln in Europa" bzw. "Angeln Weltweit" - je nach Auffassung - besser aufgehoben...


----------



## Sky-Fishing (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Danke für eure Hilfe,  ich werde es einfach mal versuchen den ein oder anderen fisch an land zu ziehen.

PS: Ich habe dort Angler gesehen die eine kleine Muräne gefangen haben mit Pute das werde ich einfach mal aussprobieren. 

DANKE!!!  nochmal Euer Sky


----------



## MatzeF (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Bei starkem Auslandsgeschäft Wind ist Spinnfischerei mit kleinen Twistern am Jig eine echte Bank. Die Barsche dort sind nicht riesig aber wunderbar gefärbt.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*



MatzeF schrieb:


> Bei starkem Auslandsgeschäft Wind ist Spinnfischerei mit kleinen Twistern am Jig eine echte Bank.



Das finde ich, ist ja jetzt mal ein wirklich kreativer Satz. Aber was mag er uns wohl sagen?

Außerdem, was basteln wir uns denn hier, einen Türken?


----------



## MatzeF (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Ups, automatische Verfolständigung

Bei starkem auflandigem Wind meinte ich.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei am Mittelmeer*

Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Der Programmierer von T9 ist ein Erdloch und soll sich ins Knie fügen!


----------

